# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  سواااال در  مورد دیپلم مجدد

## KARGADAN.isBACK

~سلام


دیپلمه 92 ریاضی الانم دانشجویه مهندسی منم راستش مثله بقیه دنبال کنکور تجربیم... چون داره تاثیر سوابق زیاد میشه میخوام اون 2 3 تا نمرمو یکم ترمیم کنم دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیرم
 میخوام بدونم اون ادبیات که 20 شدمو میشه انطباق زد بعد عربی که که 18 شدمو دوباره بدم ؟؟؟ بعد برای دیپلم مجدد باید فقط زیست سوم رو امتحان بدم یا دوم هم لازمه ؟؟؟
 فیزیک 3 ریاضی با فیزیک 3 تجربی فرق داره ... اون انطباق یا دوباره ؟؟

----------


## KARGADAN.isBACK

یکی جواب بده خواهشآ .....

----------


## mohamadsn

هردرسو که بخوای میتونی تطبیق بدی ونمرش بمونه تو دیپ جدیدت,درسایه سال دومم نیاز نیس امتحان بدی فقط درسذیه نهاییو امتحان میدیو دیپ جدید میگیری وتمام....

----------

